# 2019 STORMONT, DUNDAS AND GLENGARRY HIGHLANDERS "GLENS" REUNION



## Haggis (19 Apr 2019)

The 2019 Glens Reunion will be held on Friday and Saturday 03 and 04 May at the Cornwall Armoury.  If you were a member of or served with (RSS/FTUC) the Glens, come out and renew your friendships and make some new ones.

As always the reunion will begin with a Friday evening Meet and Greet in the WOs & Sgts Mess which will open at 7:00 PM.. This is free. Dress is casual.

Saturday events begin at 1:00 PM with the Glens Association Annual General Meeting. From 2:00 PM onwards a number of activities are planned for the entire Regimental family.

Come out to meet the new Commanding Officer, LCol Ryan Hartman. View presentations on the Glen's participation in the 2018 Nijmegen March, regimental history and heritage. Visit the museum and kit shop. Attend the memorial service and, lastly, don't forget the dinner.

Pre-registration for the dinner is required NO LATER THAN 01 May 2019. The cost is $40/person. Dress is smart casual (no jeans). Wine is available for purchase.

You may register by E-transfer (preferred) to: glensassociation.payments@gmail.com (follow the instructions provided by your financial institution) A registration form is attached.

You may also pay by cheque or money order payable to the Glens Association. Send your payment to Ron Fox, 18428 County Road 2, Cornwall, ON, K6H5R5.

If you have any questions, please contact Maj (retd) Ron Fox (theoldtwofoxs@sympatico.ca) or PM me.

Hope to see you all there. 

Up The Glens!


----------

